# Single or Double action?



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

I apologize if this has been posted before but, which do you prefer and why? I am thinking about getting a revolver mostly for range duty and want something big bore just because I don't have anything along those lines yet. I will try to make the poll simple I am thinking of .44mag, .45long colt, or maybe a .357. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

CLG said:


> I apologize if this has been posted before but, which do you prefer and why? I am thinking about getting a revolver mostly for range duty and want something big bore just because I don't have anything along those lines yet. I will try to make the poll simple I am thinking of .44mag, .45long colt, or maybe a .357. Any feedback is appreciated.


I have a Ruger GP100 4 inch on order so obviously consider it a good choice.If it is for the range only any of those calibers would be a good choice.

It depends on what you want to spend on ammo and how hard you want the recoil to be. Of cource you can down load to .38 Spl., .44 Spl. etc for softer recoil.

I like the GP100 cause I don't have to purchase loading dies for .357. Already have them. :mrgreen:

Enjoy what you get.

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*curious*

CLG: Sir; I'll not vote:mrgreen: My vote would have to reflect activity.
Shooting Single Action, Double Action, and Semi's:mrgreen:
I am curious how this will go though.:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Double action all my life not that there's anything wrong with single action. I just like to shoot and don't much care what I am shooting. I think you will find out the same if you get bite by the bug bad enough.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

*IF* the gun and grips fit your hand properly so you can keep your arm behind the gun AND still get the correct part of your finger on the trigger (big IF, there), then DA all the way. It helps me grip the weapon more firmly and consistently, reduces the time between shots, gives me a good surprise break during deliberate accuracy shooting, and a high DA grip also minimizes muzzle flip (bore line is close to your arm's, so less leverage to cause the flip).

With some guns, I cannot get a good enough grip for controlled DA shooting (think S&W N-frames with big grips and wide target triggers). Those, I shoot SA, but in most cases they are someone else's guns; I try not to own any revolvers that cannot be shot DA successfully. I have a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag that probably hasn't seen 50 rounds shot SA in over 5000 rounds fired.


----------



## NRA UR2 (Nov 7, 2007)

CLG said:


> I apologize if this has been posted before but, which do you prefer and why? I am thinking about getting a revolver mostly for range duty and want something big bore just because I don't have anything along those lines yet. I will try to make the poll simple I am thinking of .44mag, .45long colt, or maybe a .357. Any feedback is appreciated.


My first real fungun in a large caliber was the Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt. Big bullets, wide range of powder combinations. I have over 300 handguns in my collection, but when I want to go BOOM, I still get out the Ruger. I love the 44's. 454's 50's. 357's and so on, but if you like the thrill of "throwing baseballs at a barn", you can't beat the old 45. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I would try both types of actions if you can either borrow or rent and see which frame style feels better in your hand. Try shooting with both full power factory loads and reduced loads. I personally prefer the double action but own both although the heavier caliber in 44 mag is a Super Blackhawk and if a fine shooting firearm. I would look at the Redhawk with the 4" BBL as that could swing between close range hunting, target and in 44 Spl as a defense gun for the night stand. The GP-100 is also an excellent choice (I own one) and can also be used in the three modes mentioned.

Good luck


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*My preference?*

My preference is D.A. Why? Because I can always shoot Single Action for an accurate, longer range shot, or Double Action if there's more of an emergency.
I also prefer D.A. over D.A.O. for the same reason.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While I no longer own any revolvers, I owned many DAs and a few SAs in the past. I don't really see a practical reason to buy an SA unless you simply like the look or feel. The overwhelming majority of DAs can be cocked for a single-action shot if you desire (I seldom did since I shoot slightly better with a smooth DA in a correctly-sized gun), while obviously an SA only works one way. Somewhat perversely, DAs typically have crisper SA trigger pulls than actual SAs. DAs also have swing-out cylinders, which are much more convenient to load and unload than the old loading gate found on SAs. DA revolvers can be had in the most powerful of calibers now, which wasn't always true.

The "plowhandle" grip of the SA is often touted as reducing recoil by allowing the grip to pivot in the hand. There's some truth to that, at least until the hammer slams into the web of the hand with the big-bore magnums, but it also makes follow-up shots extremely slow since the grip must be adjusted after every shot.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies I have shot a DA revolver in .357/38 Taurus and a Smith and liked both especially the Smith very much. I have not shot a SA revolver and the range I shoot at doesn't have one to rent almost all semi autos. I have noticed alot of people speaking very highly of the SA so that got me very curious about the subject. I think after Christmas I will got around and look for a nice Smith DA .44mag. maybe.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

*SA or DA*

It really depends on what I'm doing. I have both, and both are .357. A Blackhawk 6 1/2" and a Security-Six 4". both shoot extremly well. I use the BH for hunting and the S-S for home defense. Both get range time and I find the BH's trigger better than the S-S in SA mode and more accurate at longer ranges, say 50 yds, but the S-S excells in the 5 to 15 yd range. By the way, my BH is equipped with a NcStar 4x32 scope.:smt033


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd get a DA
in fact i'd get a S&W 44MAG in stainless steel.
In fact a recent magazine took their internal poll and came up with the "best overall" handgun as the 44Mag.
looking at the power range from 44 special to hot 44 mag loads it does indeed cover a wide range for most all conditions.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Today I was at the range, and one of the other guys let me try his S&W 629 -6" 44mag, with an intermediate handload (nice revolver by the way, unfluted cylinder and rosewood grips).

I only tried it single action, my impressions were the following:


Accuracy: pretty good, at 15 mt (16.5 yds) my shots were as accurate as the 686 in 38 sp, may be more.
Felt recoil: the recoil energy is definitely greater than in the 686 w/ 38 sp rounds, and my right wrist, which has some sort of vulnerability, felt it. Nevertheless the gun's reaction was very well balanced, did not disturb the bullseye shooting at all.
Noise: profound, 'macho' blast, with some significant shockwave behind the shooter. 

All in all, I was pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Double action revolvers are more vesatile. They are superior for self defense or rapid fire in the field. The big single action revolvers do make good hunting guns, but no more than double action guns do. I think both have a place in our preferences, but I will always choose a double action.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

For fun at the range? SAA in .45LC
For carry? DA


My Uberti cattleman goes to the range every time I do. I wouldn't carry it, mostly because of size, but it's a blast to shoot. Accurate as all get-out, too. My S&W .357 DA is nice, but the SAA is more fun.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> DAs also have swing-out cylinders, which are much more convenient to load and unload than the old loading gate found on SAs.


I have a couple of H&R Double Actions. One is a top-break (not swing out) with a star extractor and, indeed, is easier to load than those which require feeding through a loading gate. The other H&R DA has a loading gate -- just like the equivalent SA -- as does the little U.S. Revolver Co. DAO I occasionally shoot. The latter, a seven-shot .22 revolver, is generally reloaded more easily by pulling the pin and removing the cylinder if you have used up all of the rounds. One nice thing about the loading gate, though, is the ability to shoot a rattlesnake and replace *just* the spent cartridge without taking the gun completely off-line...

If one is looking for something to use for self-defense under stressful situations (yes, I used to work for the Department of Redundancy Department), the DA revolver is generally superior. If you have one with a transfer bar, it is "inherently safe" (you must pull the trigger to raise the bar and fire it); you don't have to release a safety to fire; you only have to pull the trigger to make it go bang; you don't need a second hand to rack a slide (leaving the second hand free for a second gun ;-) ); you generally don't have to clear jams; and, if a round mis-fires, you just pull the trigger again.

All that said, I still usually carry a Single Action.


----------



## DWFan (Apr 23, 2008)

I prefer DA, but I have to admit that SA and single-shots and semi-auto's all have distinct advantages. Some calibers simply don't come in a DA format and bottle-neck cartridges, for the most part, don't work in revolvers.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I prefer DA. The reason: Smith & Wesson doesn't make a SA.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Plus one for Mike's answer :smt023

I have a Smith & Wesson 586 and it is a wonderful revolver that plays the game either way. I replaced the rear sight with a Millit target sight and a combat rubber grip and it's perfect.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

DWFan said:


> I prefer DA, but I have to admit that SA and single-shots and semi-auto's all have distinct advantages. Some calibers simply don't come in a DA format and bottle-neck cartridges, _*for the most part,*_ don't work in revolvers.


I am sure glad you said "for the most part" because IMnsHO, bottleneck cases could be made to work in revolvers -- were there sufficient demand.

Years ago, a gunsmithing neighbor made a .30-30 revolver that worked just fine. I see, today, that Magnum Research (http://www.magnumresearch.com/Expand.asp?ProductCode=BFR30-30) has a commercial version available in stainless.

Additionally, I believe that revolvers have been chambered for .218 Bee, .22 Hornet, .17 HMR, .38-40 WCF, and .32-20 WCF. Of course, given that one could easily find "bottleneck" cartridges that would have to be surroounded by so much steel one might as well be carrying a rifle, I am not entirely sure why one would go to the trouble; on the other hand, the .30-30 I remember was pretty darn impressive...

-101-


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Single action:

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1119644865/bclid894153754/bctid1150770636

WM


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

By now, after 5.5 months I started, I'm only shooting in DA.

With my S&W 627 PC I can very easily stage the trigger and have all the benefits of SA without its disadvantages
:smt033


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

If the gun is just for general range use it really makes no difference aside from what you prefer. If it is to be used as a defensive firearms I would certainly recommend a double action for all of the reasons stated by other posts.

As far as which one I prefer...I like revolvers! I own both double DA and SA, ranging from .22LR to .454 Casull. Of the revolvers that I own, my two favorites are a 4" S&W 625 .45ACP and My freedom Arms 454 with 4 3/4" barrel and additional cylinder for .45 Colt, with a slight edge to the Freedom arms. This is due partly to the fact that I just like old cowboy style guns, but mostly because if you have ever had a Freedom Arms gun in your hand, you were holding the Swiss watch of revolvers, that is built like a tank. No doubt about it, the FA will out shoot the S&W any day of the week and twice on Sunday. This is no small feat either; My 625 is typical of S&W revolvers, delivering excellent accuracy. If I had to buy only one or the other, I would kick the kid out, and use the money saved in groceries to buy both!!!

Good luck with your decision, 

Fly!!!


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I prefer DA. I have S&W K frames in 4 inch. If I want SA, I'll cock the hammer. I keep these around for SD and also take them to the range to keep the muscle memory in place for them. No matter what else I'm shooting that day, I'll put a box through one or both of the K frames.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

DA in 38/357 is my choice for an all around fun gun and a great starter handgun. I am a huge fan of the Ruger gp100 and Smith k frames


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like a double action revolver most. Being you can still cock it and have the single action if you want. I have had tone of revolvers over the years. I have a 44 Rem Mag Super Redhawk with a 9" bbl that I really like to shoot but I don't all that often due to the ammo cost. I do reload for it though.

The best overall to me though is a 357. You can do 38's if you want to practice and save a dollar or two.
The Ruger GP 100 mentioned in TOF's post is a fantastic choice. I had one a while back but traded it to a smith. I come out ahead on the trade but I really miss that stainless GP with the 4" bbl.

If it's me I'm not going to let cost effect too much when I'm gun shopping. I went into a shop wanting a 12 gauge I wanted to convert into a house weapon but seen the Super Redhawk and it was going out the door with me I really like shooting a 44 mag though. If you get the chance check out the Ruger wheel guns. The Blackhawks, Redhawks, or GP 100's. They are usually not as high as a Smith or Colt but they are some really nice guns.

Like this one...mmwwaahahahhaaa :twisted::smt074


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

(Couldn't get the edit button to work so I made another post):smt024
You might have a slight problem trying to conceal it but damn it's a blast to shoot!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

MY first revolver was a Single Six. I just bought a NIB .357 Blackhawk and actually scored a couple of boxes of ammo! (See, it pays to patronize those small gun shops out in the country!) I plan on going to the range today to "deflower" the beast.

Scott


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*I like BOTH! ...samples:*

For long range target/hunting- SA. Much simpler and lighter for the BBL length. Less expensive too. This one is zeroed for steels at 200y w/ a 240gr HP load. 
(swirling winds in excess of 25-40 mph....sorry for the crappy groups, the stands kept blowing over/out of there rests...left paper 50y, right paper 100y )



For combat/PD- DA. For obvious reasons. 
(first outing with these two- no excuses, lots of jerks and flyers- aint got a lot of pics of shooting/my guns so- tiz what it is.... )


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

By now, after 1 and a half years I started, I forgot how to shoot SA in my DA/SA revolver...


----------

